# Dendrobium anosmum



## Paul (Apr 25, 2009)

Second bloom, very good smell (Strawberry)


----------



## nikv (Apr 25, 2009)

Very well done! Mine smells like raspberries, though. :rollhappy:


----------



## Elena (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty and the fragrance sounds great too.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 25, 2009)

Cute,

This not an anosmum,
I believe its Dendrobium Adastra anosmum x pierardii (aphyllum)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2009)

What ever it is it is beautiful!!! I wish I could smell the fragrance!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree -- very pretty.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2009)

very delicate flowers!!! Could be pierardii in it! Jean


----------



## Paul (Apr 26, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> Cute,
> 
> This not an anosmum,
> I believe its Dendrobium Adastra anosmum x pierardii (aphyllum)



It's possible that you are right, but I really don't know... I will post a close-up of the flower


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 26, 2009)

> This not an anosmum,
> I believe its Dendrobium Adastra anosmum x pierardii (aphyllum)



Uri, I agree.. The flowers don't have the usual dark blotches on the lip like anosmum.. Lip pattern resembles pierardii too..


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2009)

a new picture:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

I like the way you have them hanging down, rather than trying to tie them upright.


----------

